

Linode increases storage by 20% - poosniff
http://blog.linode.com/2012/12/14/storage-increased-by-20/

======
orthecreedence
I love Linode, and use them for just about everything, but storage is the one
place they fall behind on. I wouldn't mind low amounts of storage on instances
if they had some sort of internal "cloud" storage like Amazon S3 or Rackspace
Cloud Files (ie I'd still have to pay, but there are no bandwidth charges
associated with moving data around).

That said, only having one complaint is a great vote of confidence, and a
boost in drive space is always welcome!

Thanks, guys.

~~~
jewel
This seems like a business opportunity. You could create a third-party linode
storage service, and proxy through nodes inside their network so that your
clients don't have to pay for the bandwidth. You could just store the files on
S3 but be able to offer competitive rates since you'd be getting a volume
discount at amazon.

------
hvs
I really like using Linode. More than the size, space, and cost (which I do
value), I appreciate their straightforward and detailed documentation library
for administering. That, mixed with their tools, makes using Linode quite
enjoyable.

~~~
unconed
I enjoy the hardware, the administration not so much. Their control panel
seems to log you out if you don't do anything for longer than a minute, and
the graphs have failed to show up on multiple occasions. The whole thing is
steeped in early 2000s web UI. First time I encountered their monthly data
volume billing I was baffled (hint: over-use costs as much as pre-paying for
extra, there's no need to do it as far as I know). Customer support's been
friendly though.

------
miomyosky
Linode has been working very well for our company as we roll out lots of
servers all around the globe. We find the service pretty robust. Only wish
they increased the bandwidth quota more.

------
jpallen
This seems like a good strategy for Linode - rather than decrease their prices
as their running costs get cheaper, they offer more for the same price. This
keeps them competitive on price, but keeps their revenue high. It reminds me
of the way that car manufacturers tend to make their smallest car get bigger
with each new iteration, and then introduce another smallest model. People
stick with the model they like but are now paying for the second smallest car,
at a higher price.

~~~
TillE
Disk space is particularly cheap. It's probably almost a natural process as
they swap out older failed drives with newer ones of the same price but higher
capacity.

They've upgraded RAM in the past too, but they're still not offering great
value on those terms compared to Hetzner or other German hosts. CPU
performance isn't particularly impressive either. What Linode does have are
great customer service, a good web interface, and good choice of datacenter
locations.

------
kyrra
Apparently this is the second time they've increased storage on their systems
since I've been with them. I have a Linode 512 plan and I had 8GB of more
storage to add to my existing disks (they only added 4GB today to my plan
level).

I also have to say, it was painless to upgrade the storage. Click Shutdown in
the UI, resize partition, boot back up, and you're done.

